# How is the camping at Charlie Elliott WMA?



## boonhogganbeck (Apr 22, 2010)

Seems appealing since there is good fishing and a shooting range.  Any info is appreciated.


----------



## greene_dawg (Apr 22, 2010)

Haven't been there in a while but it used to just be an area among a few trees on the edge of a field. Not really actual sites. You just find a flat spot, set up and do your thing. I wouldn't say it's great camping or bad camping but the fishing can be pretty good with so many small lakes to choose from.


----------



## Buck Nasty (Apr 22, 2010)

Ive camped there a few times... Not Bad.


----------



## whitworth (Apr 22, 2010)

*It's passable*

Spent a couple of times there when doing some archery hunting in mid week.  Beat the round trip drive for the two day hunts.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Apr 22, 2010)

There is a good shady campgroung around the corner from
the check station...About 200yds from the lake....


----------



## GOoutdoors (Apr 23, 2010)

I've camped there one time.  Campsites were shady and there were some good spots.  They weren't as well defined as say a state park.  I can see where it might get crowded on a busy weekend.  Lots of lakes to choose from.  Very nice place.


----------

